# Clorox (CLX:US)



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

Clorox Reports Q2 Fiscal Year 2022 Results, Updates Outlook (tmx.com) 

Share Price down 15% today in our current volatile market of 2022. I picked up Unilver when it had a similar shock recently. Upon quick review of CLX I think I will pass as their payout ratio is not well covered and their forward guidance doesn't look good. I think a 15% drop is a bit of an overreaction but we seem to have a jittery market currently. I am looking at other positions to exit in the interim which may take a similar hit on the next earnings miss.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Clorox got a play when it looked like bleach sales would boom due to Covid sanitation needs. I expect the smart boys have already sold and moved on, I suspect the 15% drop represents the last with the least, not the first with the most, in other words the small investor taking a loss as usual,


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

The Clorox COVID trade was effectively over on Nov 9 2020 when Pfizer announced their vaccine was 95% effective. Not to mention that COVID-19 isn't being really being spread by contact on surfaces. A fact which is only more true with the latest variant which is uber airborne.


----------

